# Define your "perfect" winger



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

With all the discussion about the pros and cons of various wingers now on the market I'm doing alittle market research here (all be it too late to change anything!) to see if the winger that I'm bringing to market in the spring is filling a real need or just another option. Please tell me the things that you like and dislike about the wingers now on the market, I'm not looking to bash anyones product so please *do not *give names of manufactures, just the things that work, the things that don't , and the things that you would like to see. I believe that I've got most of the bases covered, but would appreciate any feedback. Thanks


----------



## hxman (Mar 30, 2004)

I still have one of those old one's that folds up and is very compact.... Works 100% of the time.........


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I want a remote triger that is dummy proof (read Howard proof).


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*Zingers*

We started out with the old bumper boy,then went to max 5000,both mega down time.Got three zinger wingers and two zinger uplanders and have had NO down time.We use the airlaunch king electronics.I looked for a product that launches a mark when I press the button! I dont have time to stake out the dog,go out on the ATV and fiddle,adjust,or work on the product.The 12V electronics,and the dependablity of what I have does the job every day.Im going to start investigating the Bumper boy 12 pack for real young dogs so that I can "help out" if necessary if he gets lost.Anyone know if they have improved the operation of these? I dont want to have to use a jackhammer to get the MTs out!


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

How about a winger that keeps the release mechanism out of the dirt, that has it's own built in primer plunger that will get those "sticky" ones out, and will fire every time? Not to menton is light weight, simple to load, and cheap to buy? Am I getting anyone interested? *Stay tuned!*


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

A winger that would allow you to set it in 5-6 inchs of water without submerging the release (read remote capable) would be nice.


----------

